# Mead Ranger



## Euphman06 (Apr 7, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if anything is wrong with this? Or for that fact... anything at all about it. I'm thinking of moving out one of my tank bikes to make way for something a little older. I can see a valve stem on the front rim, but the back is unclear. I think these are metal clad wheels, 19teens era? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Iverider (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm not a Mead expert, but I see nothing wrong with the bike other than it looks like a repaint. Flat fenders would suggest teens-era. Looks like a pretty nice bike.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 7, 2014)

Repaint for sure... perhaps OG paint underneath? High hopes.... seller says 1914, could be right.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm assuming the tires are clinchers with tubes? I like to ride by bikes and can't afford the old single tube tires...


----------



## bike (Apr 7, 2014)

*Dont*

Mess up the tires! Hard and crusty ok!


----------



## Iverider (Apr 7, 2014)

If you're handy with a router you can make steel clads into clinchers. As bike says try to save the tires! I read his post and it says "Mess up the tires!" and then I saw the subject was DON'T!!! 

Bikewhorder and another fella have done the clincher conversion if you need more information. It appeared to be relatively simple.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 7, 2014)

Do you think these are clinchers as it sits? Here is an additional pic of the tire. Upper right corner I see a stem.


----------



## Iverider (Apr 7, 2014)

Can't really tell from the photo. Is the tire loose on the rim at all? if you can roll it to the side you should be able to tell pretty easily.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 7, 2014)

It's not in my possession yet so I can't tell about the tires either.


----------



## josehuerta (Apr 7, 2014)

Euphman06 said:


> Repaint for sure... perhaps OG paint underneath? High hopes.... seller says 1914, could be right.




Fender braces are usually '20's, not 1914, but could be replacements. If you can find a decal under the repaint it would tell you something -


----------



## bricycle (Apr 7, 2014)

Fenders, stem, hell, prob all OG 'cept MAYBE the saddle. Date sound good.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm going to ask the scary question... what are these bikes worth? I'm thinking around $200?


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 7, 2014)

I think that its worth at least $600.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 7, 2014)

fat tire trader said:


> I think that its worth at least $600.





Oh... I'm a little lacking of knowledge in these wood wheel bikes, lol


----------



## Nick-theCut (Apr 7, 2014)

If love to see the seat and tool bag up close.  Any stamping on either?  Also a close up of the pedals.  These details may help increase value.  Otherwise $500-$600 is about right.  It would be more appealing if OG paint was visible.


----------



## olderthandirt (Apr 7, 2014)

*clincher rims ?*

i have an old mead ranger when i was buying the bike the seller swore it had 27x1  1/4 tires on it  it did seems that these will fit the early 28 inch rims too  was a bit confusing during the purchase era but some of the cabe members fill me in ! if your gonna ride it, buy it hope if fits you ! its a good rider


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Crap..*

Missed out on it. This was an ebay bike that was sitting on for awhile with no bids... I assume it was because there was no mention of the word MEAD or antique anywhere in the listing. I found it by chance with doing a generic "bicycle" search with the distance nearest first option. I had an extremely limited budget ($100) which is what the opening bid was for, and it sold for $135. It was the third time it was listed and the only time it got any bids... someone got a great deal, wish it was me though...


----------



## bricycle (Apr 8, 2014)

...DANG! the saddle was worth way more than that!


----------



## jkent (Apr 8, 2014)

Saddle was in pretty rough condition.
It had been sewn back together on the left side.
probably wouldn't work well as a rider.
JKent


----------

